# Windows 10 mobile otc updater



## androidjel (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello everyone, could someone provide me the  otcupdaterzip.exe 8.2 file? when i want to download it from here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56726

i get this screen when i click on download:






Se could someone provide me the file please?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 25, 2018)

OtcUpdaterZip.exe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2019)

I found refrence here as well
and did the download from Softpedia
This v8.1

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

Download from official MS website

The later seems to be newer v8.2

Install Instructions

Download and Run the OtcUpdaterZip.exe to install 
Run OTCUpdater.exe /help for more info


----------



## dkrrp (Feb 29, 2020)

hi i have a lumia 730 dual sim os ver 8.10.14167.221 i want to upgrade 8.1 to window 10
Please help


----------



## uiqjirka (Feb 29, 2020)

PC - OTC updater


----------



## Techino (May 19, 2020)

hey does lumia 1030 support windows 10


----------



## ant0nwax (Jun 7, 2020)

uiqjirka said:


> PC - OTC updater

Click to collapse



Hi 

did you update Lumia 925 further than 1511 Version of Windows 10 ?
If yes could you share a thread that you used?

thanks


----------



## eynarcom (May 21, 2021)

1. The file OTC updater in 2021 is in the next link:  But it not function..








						Download Over-the-cable Updater 8.2.1.0
					

Download Over-the-cable Updater - Get the latest available bug fixes and security updates for your Windows 10 Mobile or Windows Phone 8.1 device with the help of this lightweight tool




					www.softpedia.com
				



2. The minimum version Windows Mobile should be 8.10.14291.341, then you can update to Windows 10. Read the next page:





						Windows Phone - A Stack Exchange Proposal
					

Q&A site for enthusiasts and power users of Windows Mobile and Windows Phone 7.




					windowsphone.stackexchange.com
				



3. FIX in 2021 - In the register file on Windows PC .... to dowload win 10 mobile








						How to: get Microsoft's Over-the-cable Updater working again
					

Internet security protocols evolve over time and this can scupper older platforms and their support tools. In this case it's Microsoft's rather handy Over-the-cable Updater utility. This runs with a command line interface under Windows and - in theory - updates any Windows phone (8.1 or 10) to...



					allaboutwindowsphone.com


----------



## trogper (Aug 29, 2021)

The issue with the original OTC updater is that it was compiled for an old .net version, which does not support encryption currently used on microsoft servers.
I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer, so it does not require editing the registry.
https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ


----------



## nate0 (Oct 23, 2021)

trogper said:


> The issue with the original OTC updater is that it was compiled for an old .net version, which does not support encryption currently used on microsoft servers.
> I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer, so it does not require editing the registry.
> https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ

Click to collapse



Someone reward this person.  Went beyond what even Microsoft did...as they have pulled the download for some reason at some point from the original link. Thank you much buddy


----------



## jr552022 (Feb 8, 2022)

trogper said:


> The issue with the original OTC updater is that it was compiled for an old .net version, which does not support encryption currently used on microsoft servers.
> I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer, so it does not require editing the registry.
> https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ

Click to collapse



Thank you
Mirror # https://www.dropbox.com/sh/64esnltqg72wmvi/AABDjcFkagEuq_5C9Fkg-3D2a?dl=0


----------

